# yotes



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

Been scoping out some property for a lil while alot of yotes usin it i think. I've seen quite a few and goin to take the 22-250 out for a run. Been readin and talkin to alot of my buddies about calls. I am used to blowin duck calls to crow calls to of course doe and buck calls. I hear the closed reed is the best call to just pick up and start callin. If anyone could point me in the right direction as far as name brand and what site or store to get it at, it would be much appreciated thanks in advance.
josh


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I've never used mouth calls for predators. I would suggest checking out Cabelas, etc. I've heard a lot of guys use the Tally -ho. I've used electronic calls with success.


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

so you think electroic calls are best problem is when they come runnin in id love to be able to do diff. calls. but thanks ill look into it


----------

